# Duck choke question



## Luv2Bowhnt (Dec 17, 2013)

Just wondering what choke you guys like the best in your duck gun?  I have a Benelli SBE2 that I got last December and have a Patternmaster in it. Just wanting to hear from you guys on what brand choke you prefer. Thanks for your input.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 17, 2013)

My factory improved cylinder patterns better than my patternmaster and my kicks high flyer


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt (Dec 17, 2013)

BlastinBill said:


> My factory improved cylinder patterns better than my patternmaster and my kicks high flyer



Yeah I'm just not in love with my Patternmaster although I haven't shot just a ton of shells through it. Maybe it's me and I'm just not comfortable with it yet. May switch to factory IC and try it. What shotgun are you shooting?  Thanks!


----------



## strutlife (Dec 17, 2013)

I shoot a Jeb's 685 in my Stoeger 3500 with #4's. Very satisfied.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a super Vinci and didn't use factory chokes till this year I been using the mod and it is awesome I shot a lot of skeet over the summer and did best with it over others


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 17, 2013)

in my SBE 2, the factory chokes all shoot a foot high. I have a kicks high flyer in it and it shoots about 3 inches high with that. Night and day better than the factory chokes...


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 18, 2013)

Luv2Bowhnt said:


> Yeah I'm just not in love with my Patternmaster although I haven't shot just a ton of shells through it. Maybe it's me and I'm just not comfortable with it yet. May switch to factory IC and try it. What shotgun are you shooting?  Thanks!



I shoot a Browning Gold Hunter


----------



## BandedWoodie (Dec 18, 2013)

If you are having to choke them you are getting enough pellets on your target. 

I shoot factory chokes in a Franchi Affinity and a Kicks modified in my Beretta 390.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've shot IC ever since I started duck hunting. 

Just put in a new Patternmaster Anaconda mid-range (essentially modified). I've only managed to get one hunt in with it, though.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 18, 2013)

I shoot mainly a kicks high flyer full on occasion I will shoot a modified.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 18, 2013)

Kicks vortex ic choke+black cloud #3's=no cripples...


----------



## killerv (Dec 18, 2013)

I got turned on to a standard Briley LM years ago, love it, it is a very popular choke among waterfowlers and if I was only allowed to have one, that would be it. But honestly, I usually have a comp-n-choke IC or skeet in, just don't need anymore than that when shooting decoyin' ducks.

Had a Benelli Rep tell me once that as long as the middle of the pattern  is within 9in of where they are aiming, it is allowed to leave the factory.  Isn't that crazy?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 18, 2013)

Carlson's Extended. Mainly Light Modified but will back down to IC for close up holes.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 18, 2013)

A buddy of mine shoots a Kicks X-Full. Not sure what he's trying to prove, but he does hunt a lot of public ground so it may be useful on shy birds. I have witnessed him fold passing birds at 60-65 yards. 

3 of us killed 11 gadwalls (avatar pic) back home about a month ago. Of those 11 I cleaned, I could tell which one's he killed - breast meat was nearly demolished.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 18, 2013)

X-Full might be a little overkill.  Although I could put it to use on a couple of goose hunts I know about.  I like the challenge of a full and the leeway you gain on that bird flying away after you knocked his buddy down.  (But I also practice shooting skeet and trap with a full choke.) Extra Challenge


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 18, 2013)

I shoot a factory X Factor full out of my Mossbergs.  I hunt all public water and mostly big lakes.  Most shots are 35-45yds.


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 18, 2013)

I use the factory modified invector choke that came with my winchester steel seems to hold a tighter patern than lead IMHOP.


----------



## Duckbob (Dec 19, 2013)

After I discovered Briley nothing else will do. 
Browning gold hunter
Rem 870 express, this gun gives me an unfair advantage
Rem 1100, no screw chokes, I switch barrels.
Beretta AL 390

DB


----------



## obadiah (Dec 19, 2013)

Patterned heavy metal, hypersonic, blindside, blackcloud, xperts, sportsmans, and kent fasteel.

My gun patterns best with Kent 3" 1 3/8oz loads.

If its a tight spot I put in my factory IC. (not reliable past 30yds)
Open area factory modified. (good to just past 40yds)
Beyond that I'm not a good enough shot to justify pulling the trigger.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Dec 19, 2013)

I started shooting a Sumtoy light modified this year, and I LOVE it! It patterns better out of my Benelli than any choke I have tried. I'm not sure if it was in my head or what, but my missed shots are waaaayyyy down from last year with this gun. In fact when I first got it, I was ready to throw it in a deep hole somewhere. I had been shooting a Mossberg 500 for upwards of 10 years in the duck pond and had never missed as many birds as I did with my Benelli. That choke either changed my accuracy or I re-learned how to shoot.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 19, 2013)

My SBE2 I shoot Blindside #BB and # 3 1 3/8 oz 3 "  with Blindside Chokes  MR and ER.  But I light a tight pattern in the timber I shoot Factory IC. But that is be.


----------

